# Forms?



## TechWench (Dec 6, 2004)

Does anyone have a good recource of SM forms such as:

rehearsal reports
audition sheets
performance reports
sign in sheets
contact sheets

ya, anything

or if you know of any good ways of making these. ya, im lost!

also if anyone has any awesome ways of taking notes in production meetings. like taking minutes or bullet points...etc..

*anything* would help me out so much! :roll:


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 6, 2004)

well, there is a book called the stage managers handbook, that has a lot of the forms in it. Google is an amazing tool just do a google search and tons of stuff should pop up. But most of the time i just make a table in word and use that, that way, i get what i want on the form.


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2004)

I have never been that formal with my paperwork... (well actualy, i never do paperwork like that) but in Student Council meetings and the like i have taken notes for minutes and things like that, and my best tip would be dont try to write everything down, write the important stuff, and the detals that will be critical later on. After the meeting, you can go back in and fill out your notes on the broad things that will be easy to rembmer. I generally just us my latop and MS word to take notes, but MS also has a program called "One Note" that is specificaly for takeing notes. I have used it a little, but have found it's benifits next to MS Word to be neglegabal. I think the key to this kind of thing is to do what you are comfortable with, but is still legable to others.

That being said, making a few templates or tables in MS word doesnt hurt at all, b/c that will let you automatically put in the stuff that you need in every page anyway... If you need specific help with how to do this, just ask and I'd be more then willing to tell you how!


----------



## jwl868 (Dec 7, 2004)

Unless your typing skills are superb, you will probably be better off writing notes by hand at the meetings, and then typing up notes later (if you think typing them is needed in your case). (If you have to concentrate at all on your typing, it will be difficult to actively take part in the meeting.)

In your notes, you need to make sure that each problem and solution are recorded, along with the individual responsible for following up. In addition, schedule, and budget and resources for such things need to be recorded. (examples – "Burned out bulb in follow spot – Tom to order and install new bulb"; "need rocking horse for Act I – Mary to track down one to borrow and will report progress to SM by Nov 5.") 

Remember, you don't have to write down everything that is said. For example, there could be a lengthy discussion with differing opinions about a course of action that eventually leads to a decision – but in the grand scheme of things, the only important things to record is what the action will be and who is responsible to do it (and the schedule and budget, if applicable.) Don't get caught up in writing down each person's opinion – it won't matter anyway. (An opinion may sway a debate, but unless you think it's really necessary to stoke an ego, it really doesn't matter what was said to reach a decision.) 

Have plenty of paper and skip a line or two between items – things may be revisited later in the meeting, and it's hard to cram things in later.

Before the meeting adjourns, go through the notes with everyone, to make sure that everyone knows what they have to do. Then, depending on the length of the notes, the level of formality (I suppose), and the clarity of your handwriting, type them up and distribute, as needed.


Good luck

Joe


----------



## Peter (Dec 7, 2004)

Joe has some very good points! 

I totally agree with writing it out if that is what you are more comfortable with. (I just actually type faster then i write, so... it makes sense for me to type) 

Reviewing the notes with everyone can be important, especially if you are the only person taking notes, or are the person in charge of the meeting. A note about being in charge of the meeting: when I am actually running a meeting, I sometimes find it hard to run the meeting effectivly and take notes too, which is why I have a secretary for me in Student Council and NHS! Maybe ask somone who is good at writing and who you trust to do the writing for you, and be sure to have them sit next to you so you can point out specific things for them to write, and so you can quickly check back over stuff that has already been written. 

I think, again, what most of this boils down to is what you are most comfortable with! Have fun!


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 7, 2004)

i am the scribe for my bouscout troop, and basically, i have a set of notes on what happened at each meeting, and evereone is supposed to take notes, but if someone does not do their job or make the phone calls they are supposed to, they cant deny it because i have notes, you may want to do something like this where you take all the notes and tom writes that he needs to change the bulb in the followspot and mary writes that she needs to find a rocking horse (to steal joe's examples) , because often when a full list of minutes are sent out people dont read them. that way if there is an argument they can always differ to you.


----------



## TechWench (Dec 7, 2004)

fantastic guys thanks so much!

another thing that someone told me about was, to put like a quote of the day, or just something funny that happened in the meeting at the bottom to give them something to read till. so they actually read all of the notes, not just is meant for them.

does that seem unproffesional?

(as long as i keep them clean of course!) :wink: 

thanks!


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 7, 2004)

why keep it clean, just dont give a copy to a staff member! its not about being professional with your crew neccisarily, they are your friends, you want to look professional to the audience because it makes the show look good, but with the crew while professionalism is important in getting stuff done, a little fun doesnt hurt


----------



## Peter (Dec 7, 2004)

Ya, keep it clean! (I am not a fan of dirty jokes, or dirty stuff in general!) But that is a good idea. Every week our secretary for Student Council puts some funny random stuff under the "Business for Next Week" section (the last section on the minutes) I read the whole thing anyway, but maybe it helps others to read them. I cant really see how it would hurt!


----------

